# Ginger Beer



## googe (26/2/11)

G'day all, my missus does a ginger beer from scratch. Its yeast water and ginger fed daily for 7 days. Im wondering if the ginger is a fermneting agent or is it just acting as a flovour?. Also how could i do an alc reading on it?. 


Cheers Greg


----------



## Chaddy00 (27/2/11)

googe said:


> G'day all, my missus does a ginger beer from scratch. Its yeast water and ginger fed daily for 7 days. Im wondering if the ginger is a fermneting agent or is it just acting as a flovour?. Also how could i do an alc reading on it?.
> 
> 
> Cheers Greg


I would expect there to be a tiny amount of natural sugar in the ginger, but i would say mostly it adds flavour. Use a hydrometer to see how much alc is in it, measure at the start and end to get the reading.


----------



## KenJohnson (1/3/11)

yeah normally a hydrometer would be the way to go, and you'd find instructions for using it on youtube, or on one of these forums. but if your feeding the brew sugar as it goes, you might have to go about it a different way. 

most of the time you'd put all the sugar in at the start, take a reading, then take another reading at the end of fermentation. comparing the two readings, do a little maths, and it tells you how much alcohol. im a total noob though, so you'd better do some reaserch into hydrometres for yourself  

hope i didnt confuse you


----------



## googe (2/3/11)

Thanks chaddy, Ken. Yeh cant do it that way Ken like you say. Have to do some more investigating. 

Cheers Greg


----------

